# larger commercial parking lot



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a quote for a company we do their lawn service in NJ, they have a ~250 spot mostly wide open parking lot, a double wide 500 ft entrace with a guard booth type building and two parking spots, and thats about it. Its roughly the driveways etc plus the parking lot which im estimating at around 400ft long and 350ft wide. 

Since this is going to be based on a PER plowing contract, not a per push, since they only want it done after a storm, its a type of warehouse factory that is open for business M-F only, im not sure how to price it compared to all of our other accounts.

We have MUCH smaller parking lots that are in the $300.00 range PER push, if this place is 5x the size of those, could we charge at least $1,000.00 to "start" one plowing time if its only 2" of snow?

Id need to offer a linear price structure of 

upto 3"
4-8"
9-12"
13-18"
19-25"
26-30"


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

you will be suprised how cheap people will bid a lot of that size i just saw a meijer lot go for around $800 for a general plow thats a huge lot and no way to make any money at that price.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I will start by offering you the search feature on this fantastic site...very helpful.

I will also say that your lot is about 3 acres +/- so what are you using to plow it with? cant tell you what to charge without figuring out how long it should take you to plow.

I will also offer that you need to remove some of thos incraments. its too confusing for the customer and what are you using to prove you got the ammount of snow you plowed, your word?

I use
under 4
4-8
9-11
12 plus 

Mind you I am in md...


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

salopez;577224 said:


> I will start by offering you the search feature on this fantastic site...very helpful.
> 
> I will also say that your lot is about 3 acres +/- so what are you using to plow it with? cant tell you what to charge without figuring out how long it should take you to plow.
> 
> ...


Yeah we use it for everything residential so it starts them off cheaper when theres not much. What do you charge for 12plus, the same as 24 or 36? Just asking  since 24 is a ton more work than 11 or 12.

It would be plowd with our largest plow truck so far is the 06 F350 with a 8'2" Boss V XT plow.

Im sure there are companies who would bid this entirely cheap, the lot is not nearly in pristine condition, lots of grass growing up in spots, cracks, couple little potholes etc, but nothing terrible. With that said, we could probably do this with a snow blower guy/helper and the one truck in an hour if its around 6~ inches and maybe an hour and a half if closer to a foot. It would probably take us 2-3hrs through with a major snow. and then run into the problem of how far we can push the snow and getting it far enough out of the way, like it said its all open practically so a bigger truck and plow can zip along pretty well.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

MRUSSELL;577178 said:


> you will be suprised how cheap people will bid a lot of that size i just saw a meijer lot go for around $800 for a general plow thats a huge lot and no way to make any money at that price.


thats around the 2" trigger mark or doesnt matter how much snow is there? EIther way sounds low, arnt those lots usually walmart sized?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

This is what works for me...
for 12 plus I use the 10" price plus hourly rate. most of my sites are over 20 acres so when we get that much snow there is too much moving snow around on site so there is no way to come up with a good straight dollar ammount.


To be conservative I would say 3 hours to plow 4 inches. 7 hours 4-8, 14 hours up to 11 including clean up...


----------

